# الى الاخ سيف الله الاسلام



## mahmoud_sbiah (28 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اخي سيف الله الاسلام كيف بأمكاني ضبط سرعة وانزلاق وتسارع المحاور على برنامج ماك 3 من خلال قائمة motor tuning مع العلم ان طرقة تقل الحركة في الماكينة تم استخدام جنزير مع ثلاثة تروس كما في الشكل 
اذا لم تظهر السوره اليك الرابط : http://up13.up-images.com/up/viewimages/a98ac49a50.jpg


قيم اقطار لتروس في الصوره : تروس عدد 2 قيمة 49ملم الترس المركب على الموتور 28 ملم 
المحرك مسجل عليه 1.8 خطوه لدرايق تم تصميم درايف l297 l298 


يرجا الاجابه اخي سيف الاسلام رجائاً


----------



## Hicham Wolf (28 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
يوجد موضوع وضعه سيف الله إسلام عن شرح برنامج mach3
ستجد فيه طريقة زيادة سرعة المحركات ولكن سيكون على حساب العزم


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (28 مايو 2012)

نعم اخي يوجد موضوع لكن طريقة الحساب تختلف عن الاخرى وكله حسب طريقة نقل الحركة


----------



## ابودحيم (1 يونيو 2012)

الله يوفقكم جميعا


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (8 يونيو 2012)

الأخ الفاضل
في حالة التروس أرجو موافاتي بعد أسنان الترس الصغير وعدد أسنان الترس الكبير
أوكذلك القطر الخارجي للترس الكبير (من طرف السنة الخارجي إلى أقصى الطرف للسنة الخارجي من الناحية الأخرى) , وارتفاع السنة تقريباً
وشكراً


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (8 يونيو 2012)

دد اسنان الترس الصغير 10 اما القطر من السن للسن 28mm عدد اسنان الترس الكبير 19 سن اما القطر 49 mm


----------

